# Blackhead can exist in your earring-hole



## deathfisaro (Oct 10, 2007)

I basically live with my earrings on all the time, bed, shower, sports, ALL the time.
It gets trapped here and there sometimes, so I thought the black thing in the hole of my right ear was solidified blood. 

I WAS WRONG. I took my earring off for maintenance, and holy crap, that was blackhead all along. 
Ewww I am so dirty =( 
I checked my girlfriend's earring hole and LOL she has blackhead in her right ear too, she frequently takes off her earrings opposed to me. 

Two very different usage time of earrings, and yet both of us have blackheads in our right ears and nothing in the left ears. (She even has 2 piercings in her left =P)
How freaky~


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 10, 2007)

whats a blackhead?


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> whats a blackhead?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackhead
Basically if u dont wash ur face you'll get them eugh.


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2007)

That's pretty disgusting.

I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Basically a solidified skin oil. Quite similar to acnes except it's more solid. I have close to no idea how to take care of it in my piercing =( squeeze frequently?


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Basically a solidified skin oil. Quite similar to acnes except it's more solid. I have close to no idea how to take care of it in my piercing =( squeeze frequently?


Yo dawg.
Go to the doctor.
IF you can't, Google it. There's bound to be someway to treat it.


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Um, 
it's not a disease. If I had a lot of those on my face then I would, but who the hell looks into my piercing hole hidden behind my earring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are pore strips for noses, but absolutely nothing for piercings


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, then, pu'chee on an earring and go about your business.


----------



## Maktub (Oct 10, 2007)

It's not a disease but then again doctors know more than just about curing diseases. Make an arrangement and ask about dermathologic advice, I don't think the doctor will say "AYE NOE THATBE NO ILLNESS TITS OR GTFO"


----------

